# Veetle Pulled Steaming Video Channel, Any Other Free Sites?



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess Versus got wise to Veetle. Where else can one stream the Tour?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I guess Versus got wise to Veetle. Where else can one stream the Tour?


There is vs itself, though the free quality ain't all that.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

http://tvsport.ucoz.com/index.html

This works well


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

cyclingfans lots links


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Len J said:


> http://tvsport.ucoz.com/index.html
> 
> This works well


Thanks Len :thumbsup:


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*lots of links here*

http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

+1 for cyclingfans.com. I've had good luck with Eurosport and RAI Due.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Its back........ thankfully*



Blue CheeseHead said:


> I guess Versus got wise to Veetle. Where else can one stream the Tour?


Missed the high quality resolution this AM


----------

